

Why Decoupling Core Apps from Android Isn’t Viable Long-Term - rsanek
http://www.rsanek.net/2013/06/why-decoupling-core-apps-from-android-isnt-viable-long-term/

======
Articulate
Great post! I hadn't realized the size of the decoupling on Android. I wonder
if this won't ultimately result in the Microsoft Word problem where engineers
kept giving people more and more options but ultimately the amount of choice
decreased how fluent people were on the platform- will major decoupling have
the same effect because there are so many choices of which apps to
download/use?

